# New cheapo Nikkon



## koshergrl (Jun 21, 2012)

Love it. 

My exilm (? sp?) finally gave up the ghost. It was a good little camera, I had it and abused it for 4 years. But it got sand in the lens and that was all she wrote.












Yes, that's bear poop.






Not super sharp, but I don't have a telephoto and he was a ways away.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 21, 2012)

The white spot on that rock in the foreground is kingfisher poop. There have been kingfishers on this stretch of creek forever. They were there when my mom was a girl, when I was a girl, when I camped here with my grown boys, and still...


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## koshergrl (Jun 21, 2012)

That's the Japanese dock washed up on Agate Beach at Newport. Tsunami rubble.


----------



## koshergrl (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## sitarro (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey Kgirl, Nice first shots and good choice. Having used Nikons since 1978, when I bought my first new camera, an FE, I can definitely vouch for the brand. I've had 4 Nikons, 2 film... 2 digital. The old film cameras had thousands of shots taken with each and still feel great. My first digital is being used by a niece and I use a D300 now. I'm a member of a sight that you may want to check out, it's called Nikonia and it has over 140,000 members world wide that all use Nikons. Here is the link....


Discussion Forums @ Nikonians - User menu


They have a lot of great discussion forums and depending on your model, have forums for each of their DSLRs.....lots of great information. It's free to join and they have different paid memberships if you want to post your photos in a gallery.

Let me know if I can help.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jun 29, 2012)

I have many Nikon cameras.  I like them a lot.


----------



## Douger (Jun 29, 2012)

I have a FM2N on a tripod about 10 feet away. Awesome camera if you know how to drive it. When I went digital, I went with Olympus.
These things are TOUGH.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 9, 2012)

We've gone to the beach in the late afternoon/evening for the past few days.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## koshergrl (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 9, 2012)

Your old camera gets sand in the lens and you take your new camera to the... beach? 

Nice pix, K girl.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## koshergrl (Jul 9, 2012)

I know, but I had that old camera for 4 years, and it got sand in the lens because I let it bounce around in my purse and car without the case....it didn't happen at the beach, lol.

This one has a two year warranty...as long as I have the camera, I can get it replaced.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 9, 2012)

And the receipt. Don't forget the receipt.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 9, 2012)

Part of the reason they're fuzzy is I used the zoom...but I was sitting at the top of a very tall dune that day...I didn't feel like climbing back up it to come back, so my pics were from a distance.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 9, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> And the receipt. Don't forget the receipt.



In my desk at work...


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 9, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > And the receipt. Don't forget the receipt.
> ...



Is it printed on thermal paper? Best Buy does this. I've learned to make a paper copy of theirs because they fade after 1 year. just a suggestion.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 9, 2012)

I will check next time I'm there, now I'm stressing!


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 9, 2012)

Chill out. Just make sure you don't get sand in other places.


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## koshergrl (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## koshergrl (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## koshergrl (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## koshergrl (Jul 11, 2012)

54 degrees and WINDY last night...


----------



## koshergrl (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## koshergrl (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## koshergrl (Jul 12, 2012)

Stupid dog wasn't supposed to be in that pic ^^. I'm usually pointing and clicking, can't really see what the view finder has in it, cuz I'm looking west into the sun.






Little Bear.


----------

